# FreeBSD 8.0 can't found vlc-1.0.6,3



## neis (May 12, 2010)

hi,

I have some problem with vlc-1.0.3 witch is on freeBSD 8.0 (/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc).
So i will install the 1.0.6:

```
pkg_add -r vlc   //(yes after port upgrade)
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/vlc.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/vlc.tbz' by URL
```
And on ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/, i dont't have find it in folder "latest", and "multimedia".

Where can i find it o install it. 

Thanks


----------



## tom-pele (May 13, 2010)

*try port install*

Hi

instead of pkg_add try :

try this
1) [cmd=]portsclean -C[/cmd]
2) [cmd=]cvsup -h cvsup.freebsd.org -g -L 2 /usr/share/example/cvsup/ports-supfile[/cmd]
3) [cmd=]cd  /usr/ports/multimedie/vlc[/cmd]  and then  [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd]


Tom-Pele.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2010)

cvsup is deprecated in favour of csup, and for ports, csup is deprecated in favour of portsnap(8).


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2010)

If you want a vlc package, you will have to point your PACKAGESITE variable to the 8-STABLE packages (see pkg_add(1) and search the forums for PACKAGESITE).


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 13, 2010)

Maybe try packages-8-stable.  A chance it
will give "error" not "warning" if it is 
there, though.  (A few other things can 
go wrong, also). Also, you must append the
number: vlc-[number]-[suffix] usually to
ftp (ncftp)


----------



## tom-pele (May 13, 2010)

*eol for cvsup ?*



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> cvsup is deprecated in favour of csup, and for ports, csup is deprecated in favour of portsnap(8).



Any timelines given eol cvsup/csup ?


----------



## neis (May 13, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> If you want a vlc package, you will have to point your PACKAGESITE variable to the 8-STABLE packages (see pkg_add(1) and search the forums for PACKAGESITE).


Ok, thanks.
I found it, it will not install (because of dependencies), after some manipulation it will be installed, but with the same problem on launch.


----------

